# 알다 in 하오체



## RadkeRonnie

Hello everyone.

*How do I say the verb 알다 in 하오체?
*
I know that I'll never use this form, but it's driving me crazy. Is it 아오? 아소? 알소? Is its conjugation relatively consistent across verbs that have a ㄹ 받침? 

If you don't understand the question, I'll explain a little bit more. 해요 can become 해, 해요, 합니다, 하오, etc. 알다 can become 알아, 알아요, 압니다, and ____.

Thank you.


----------



## Kross

Hello, RadkeRonnie

According to the Twitter account of 국립국어원, the state-run body that defines Korean words, 알다 in 하오체 is 아오. They explain that the ㄹ 받침 should be dropped in front of the suffix, 오. I am not sure, but they sound like this rule applies to all ㄹ 받침s.

(source:  https://twitter.com/urimal365/status/389647354124451840 )


----------



## englishistoughstuff

'아오' is right.  

e.g. 그런 것으로 아오. 

I think you'll probably know this already, but in case you don't, -하오 is hardly ever used these days.


----------

